# lawnboy, blown main seal fix or scrap



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello all, looking for a suggestion. Someone gave me a lawn boy with a Tecumseh LV195EA engine on it. The mounting flange gasket seems to be blown, oil leaking down the front of it. Is it worth fixing it or should he get a new mower. In other words can I charge him and make money on it and still make it cheaper than him buying a new mower? any input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A new sump gasket should be less then $5.00. If the rest of the unit is in good shape and that is all it needs, then you should be able to repair it at a reasonable cost.


----------



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

well I don't know about the insides. it's been run out of oil a few times so there may be some internal damage. but it does run


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

bonzo said:


> well I don't know about the insides. it's been run out of oil a few times so there may be some internal damage. but it does run


Well the only way to tell, would be to tear it down and have a look.


----------



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

*experiment*

well my friend who owned that mower told me keep it he got a new one so I am going to tear it down and see what the insides look like.


----------

